# Illustrator 10 - deutsche Tuts



## Grafiklady (1. April 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einigen deutschen Tutorials zu Adobe Illustrator 10. Bis jetzt habe ich im Google z.B. immer nur englische gesehen. und da ich nicht sooo gut englisch kann, wollt ich euch mal nach deutschen fragen!

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen

Freue mich auf Antwort.

Alles Liebe
Grafiklady


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2004)

hi,
also unter google  findeste ein paar kleine Tuts.

Viele Grüße
DirtyWorld


----------

